# How do jazz musicians as a whole interpret science?; and the scientists respectively?



## rickyjeene

Oooh. That's a tricky one that is. Without science, music could not have developed (In fact, musical instruments are disallowed in Amish communities). The great greek philosopher Pythagoras, who allegedly came up with the famous mathematical formula bearing his name, was also allegedly the first to realise that strings produce different sounds depending on their length. He believed that the entireity of space produced music, the music of the heavenly spheres.
Also, its possible that jazz artists view science as a bit chaotic alright. Yeah.


----------

